# Diamond Fork Fire



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone one know how high up the diamond fork fire is. We are planning on going camping accross the road from chaplain point on thursday and I am hoping that we don't have to change plans. I know a lot can change in 4 days but was trying to get an idea.
Thanks


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Give this link a try.
http://inciweb.org/incident/maps/3189/


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.utahfireinfo.gov/


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought they were evacuating the entire canyon?


----------

